# Who is from the UK?



## 13670 (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey, hope you've been keeping yourself well. So, who here, is from the Uk? I'm just asking because I'd think it'd be cool for a few of us to meet up and chat sometime. I'm based around London, so maybe a few Friday drinks after work would be cool! I'm 25 (hope it's not too old to be posting here!) But, seriously, if you're interested, just leave a message or PM me.


----------



## 20583 (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey Simonia,I'm from the UK, and live on the south coast in Hampshire - so I wouldn't be able to meet up for drinks on a Friday! If other people respond to your email maybe there could be a meet up somewhere. What shall we all talk about I wonder?Buzz


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi, Where in London are you from?I am living in Greenwich, but working around Victoria!Send me an email!


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hi!i live in suffolk, about an hour and half away from london







hope you are having a good day, take care xXx


----------



## 19476 (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey there,I'm based in Croydon (south london)







I've been suffering with this for a few years now and FINALLY today the hospital said it was IBS (only after 6 months worth of prodding and poking me in various places)


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hi mike! welcome to the boards. take care and stick around, if you ever need help, advice or just somewhere to vent this is your place! xXx


----------



## 13670 (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Buzz, Lynsey, Nikki, MikeSorry for the late reply.... it's great to know there are guys in the UK too!I'm from East London myself, I go into the centre sometimes but it's pretty expensive to get back if you miss the last tube!As well, I totally forgot that this forum doesn't have private messaging... d'oh.If you want to give me a mail/msn, you can do .


----------



## Carlyn (Jan 15, 2005)

hey all, bit late posting but i havent been on here much lately, i went throught a couple weeks with not one single problem so i was enjoying the "freedom" but now i'm back to were i was before and i hate it.anyways i'm from London, well Romford Essex but no-one knows where that is so London is easier. I use to live in Thetford Norfolk i miss it there cos of my ibs i very rarely see my mates that are up there if any of yous wanna chat feel free to add me on msn missangel237###hotmail.com


----------

